# Commencal Händler



## hollowtech2 (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal ein Link, der derzeit aktuellen Commencal-Dealer in Deutschland.

http://www.commencal.com/web/dealers/europe/germany

Für alle Fragen rund um unsere Bikes stehen euch die Händler vor Ort
zur Verfügung. Auch die Ersatzteilbeschaffung ist auf diesem Wege
möglich.

Ride on!
Ralf


----------



## olpixel (18. Juni 2015)

Ein Update wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (18. Juni 2015)

Hi:

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBPartners.asp?PBMInit=1

Soweit ich weiss, hat Commencal auf den Internetvertrieb umgestellt - was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist, da der Support bestens ist!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. Juli 2015)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Meta SX HT Rahmen in pink und Größe S. Kennt jemand dafür noch eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Jierdan (7. August 2015)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Meta SX HT Rahmen in pink und Größe S. Kennt jemand dafür noch eine Bezugsquelle?



Suche ich auch, aber in L - und die Farbe is mir latte.

/edit: gefunden!


----------



## yurek71 (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer, erfolgloser Recherche im Netz mache ich mich der Leichenfledderei schuldig und wende mich an euch.
Ich suche nun schon seit einer Weile ein *Meta SX 2015 Fully 26" in Größe L.*
Commencal hat entweder XL oder 650b.
Lediglich in den Staaten gibts noch Rahmen in L, wobei ich mir da noch nicht allzu sicher bin, da bei 700 $ + Versand der deutsche Zoll ordentlich zulangen wird.

Hat irgendjemand von euch Ahnung, wo ich noch ein Komplettbike oder auch nur den Rahmen herkriegen könnte?

Mfgrüßen
Georg

Edit: An die SX- Fahrer: Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr den bei welcher Körpergröße?
Liege da mit 1,80 aber recht langen Armen irgendwie in der Mitte zwischen M und L.


----------



## noba23 (23. August 2021)

__





						COMMENCAL HÄNDLER & VERTRIEB
					





					www.commencal-store.de


----------



## saturno (23. August 2021)

noba23 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und was willste damit zum ausdruck bringen?????


----------



## noba23 (26. August 2021)

saturno schrieb:


> und was willste damit zum ausdruck bringen?????


hm🙃 Das ist die aktuelle Commencal Händlerliste wie im Thread erwähnt.


----------



## anderson (28. August 2021)

Demnach gibt es in Deutschland keinen Händler und BC, Radbox und Co. verticken die Räder illegal.


----------



## noba23 (28. August 2021)

anderson schrieb:


> Demnach gibt es in Deutschland keinen Händler und BC, Radbox und Co. verticken die Räder illegal.


Vielleicht solltest du mal auf BC schauen dort verticken ein einziges Produkt und das ist ein Kinderlaufrad, weißt schon eins mit ohne Pedalen und so. Hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (2. November 2021)

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung mit dem Commencal-Support? Habe beim Commencal-store.de einen Rahmen geordert (Supreme), der erreichte mich letzten Dienstag mit oval gepresstem Steuerrohr. Habe die Angeschrieben und am Donnerstag eine kurze Anfrage bezüglich der Paketübergabe erhalten. Seitdem bis heute (Dienstag) keine Rückmeldung mehr. Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## HobbyRevoluzzer (3. November 2021)

Eigentlich antworten die recht zügig. Ggf nochmal schreiben…


----------



## EL Pablo (4. November 2021)

Haben inzwischen geantwortet. Wollen den Rahmen zurück, um den Lagersitz nachzuarbeiten. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------

